# Is Work and School Ruining Your Social Life?



## Rodeo3point2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been feeling pretty frustrated lately. I have been in college for two years now and before I either had student loans and tuition plans paying for school. This year I have earned enough scholarships and am making enough money at my two jobs to not have to take out loans at all.

This sounds good but my weekend job is in my hometown, an hour and a half from my school and some of the shifts start a 7AM, i.e. its a social life killer. On top of that I see other students not even having to work, either using 12 grand in student loans every year or taking massive amounts of money from their parents to live it up and socialize on the weekends.

I always thought college was a time when young people are supposed to meet potential partners, socialize and generally enjoy life before they head out to work. I really wanted to try to be more social this year but it seems like that is no longer a possibility.

Is anyone else's work and school schedule pushing them further into isolation? How did you cope? I hate to waste the best years of my life working and studying while others who live it up don't even have to work as hard. 

And for the graduates, how was life after you graduated. What were the social opportunities like? Were you able to meet anyone.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

On the plus side: in our current economy, being without a debt of 12 000 dollar for every school year is good.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't buy into the hype of college life. For those that have to work and go to school, it's a different life. You simply will work harder and have less available free time. It sucks, but I bet you value what you do have.

My first attempt at college was ill-fated. I got completely burned out with having to commute, work and then deal with school. I was so damn serious about it all that I didn't take time to actually figure out what I needed to actually sustain myself and how much free time I had to socialize or to do other things. A few times, I almost wrecked my car b/c I was so tired.

Anyways, I just want to point out to you that yes, being responsible about your debt it awesome, but not at the expense of your mental health and well-being. Being social is part of that pie-chart. Even though most colleges don't promote having a social-life, they don't want you a zombie either. 

I would recommend meeting with a school adviser and talking with someone sympathetic. If what you are doing is causing you to get burned out, you really need to reassess the situation.

Anyways, I have tried multiple different things in attempts to balance work-school-life. I have found that living with my parents has offered me more time because of the nearly non-existent rent. That and I don't have to worry about getting food or preparing dinner (most of the time). In the past, I have lived with room-mates close to campus and found a job that paid well. So I only had to work a few days a week. I have also done reduced class loads and dropped classes when things got too hairy. That was a dramatic situation, but I wouldn't rule out that option.


----------



## Rodeo3point2 (Jun 18, 2011)

The thing is about the college social life is that I see it every time I take a walk around town at night. I see huge groups of students sitting on a 3rd story porch drinking, relaxing and having a good time. Whatever, even if I took time off from work I wouldn't be comfortable in the environment either.

I know what you mean about being burned out though, I used to have an incredible work ethic but its been tanking lately. Its about to be my junior year and I am beginning to get fed up with academic b.s. Did you ever get to the point that when you weren't studying you didn't know what to do? 

I joke about this place as being called "workstation Charleston" because that's all I do there, I have no social connections. Once classes and work are over early Friday afternoon I head straight to my hometown to work there.

I am thinking about getting a student loan...just as a back up. In case I can pay a rent check having that will be awesome.

On a side note I did find an insane deal on an apartment 4 blocks from campus. So this will help greatly. Thanks for the advice you two.


----------

